# Hobby Thoughts



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

So, i was wondering if anyone else out there gets that same spark when someone brings up dart frogs. When you either cant stop talking about them, or you feel exasperated after someone asks a stupid question, like "are they poisonous"(but you still explain it to each and every person who asks). Does anyone still sit in front of their frog rack for a few hours just admiring all the hard work you've put into it, and the glorious results that came from it. Or maybe, that moment when your getting new frogs and your head's about to explode with excitement. But best of all, waking up one morning to find that your favorite species had just laid a nice healthy batch of eggs for you. I know that when it happens people just look at me as that weird frog guy, who wont stop bothering them about them.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome to a place where we, to the outside world, are all weird guys n gals who do the exact same thing. It never gets old and something exciting happens everyday.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

why else would we spend all our hard earned money and precious time. I think most of us feel the exact same way.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Every God Damn Day! Yes,Yes,and Yes.I get to the point when no one else at work wants to hear about them so I come home and talk to the wife about them,until finally she says"ok enough frog talk for now".She's a good sport and loves them too,but I always have frog on the brain!


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

ditto. dont you love telling everyone at work about your frogs and showing them pics.... even though when they find out how much they cost they think your crazy.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

My favorite responses are;what do you do with them?Or $200 for 1 frog?Or do you hold them?When you tell them no they are not something you hold and they say why would you want them,I tell them Do you hold your fish?I am the supervisor so I usually make them listen about my new breedings or new acquisitions anyway At least until their eyes glaze over.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

My frogs are at work, so..MWWUUAAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!! I drive them crazy all the time


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

scoy said:


> .... even though when they find out how much they cost they think your crazy.


Yea, I never understood that. I know people who thinks I'm crazy for spending like 50 bucks on a small flower and yet they have no problem with buying sunglasses for several hundreds.
I'm the crazy one...bull sh*t


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

to bad we cant wear our frogs. thats why i just bought the pumilio shirt from saurian.com


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I've been a huge introvert my entire life, but if there's a lull in the conversation, and no one knows about my frogs, I make sure to bring it up. I've never been so passionate about anything before.


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

Fantastica said:


> I've been a huge introvert my entire life, but if there's a lull in the conversation, and no one knows about my frogs, I make sure to bring it up. I've never been so passionate about anything before.


Same here, while talking to people and thinking of frogs both give me chills, its for completely different reasons. I absolutely hate the idea of human interaction, but at the same time you can recognize yourself as an amazing individual doing things that most everyone else hasn't. And personally, id rather be the socially awkward frog guy i am now, rather some society craving attention junkie that most people i know have come to be... plus you never fail a bio test


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

I don't have any frogs our vivs. But I want 1 or several. I have been researching so much for years. And when I can afford it. I will be able to join the group.  I sadly sit in front if my computer or phone and admire everyone that shares on this forum (thanks everyone). It cool because there are so many and they are always changing (for me any way). But yes if I had one It would never get old. And I too would sit for hours and admire my hard work.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Amphibian addict said:


> So, i was wondering if anyone else out there gets that same spark when someone brings up dart frogs. When you either cant stop talking about them, or you feel exasperated after someone asks a stupid question, like "are they poisonous"(but you still explain it to each and every person who asks). Does anyone still sit in front of their frog rack for a few hours just admiring all the hard work you've put into it, and the glorious results that came from it. Or maybe, that moment when your getting new frogs and your head's about to explode with excitement. But best of all, waking up one morning to find that your favorite species had just laid a nice healthy batch of eggs for you. I know that when it happens people just look at me as that weird frog guy, who wont stop bothering them about them.


I don't understand. Is there some kind of issue here...


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

oddlot said:


> Every God Damn Day! Yes,Yes,and Yes.I get to the point when no one else at work wants to hear about them so I come home and talk to the wife about them,until finally she says"ok enough frog talk for now".She's a good sport and loves them too,but I always have frog on the brain!


Damn I'm glad I'm not the only one. It's gotten to the point where I start to say something and someone always says" is this about the frogs"

For the record, my wife accepts it. She just calls us frog geeks and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

haha most of the time when im talking to another frog geek, every one around us thinks were speaking some foreign language.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm an optometrist and in my exam lane I have a digital picture frame of about 50 different PDFs. I also have some soft ambient frog calls playing on my mp3 player. I get to talk to patients all day about it whether they like it or not. Its a good visual for the kids and parents to look at. 

I do sometimes see a glazed look over their eyes as if they were thinking 'What the heck is this guy listening to' when the louder Leucomelas or auratus calls are on.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

The only thing that would be better is if you were a dentist so they can't complain with their mouth open or full of gauze


----------



## dormfrogger (May 20, 2013)

redfrogger said:


> I'm an optometrist and in my exam lane I have a digital picture frame of about 50 different PDFs. I also have some soft ambient frog calls playing on my mp3 player. I get to talk to patients all day about it whether they like it or not. Its a good visual for the kids and parents to look at.
> 
> I do sometimes see a glazed look over their eyes as if they were thinking 'What the heck is this guy listening to' when the louder Leucomelas or auratus calls are on.


Thanks for the laugh, thats epic.


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

redfrogger said:


> I'm an optometrist and in my exam lane I have a digital picture frame of about 50 different PDFs. I also have some soft ambient frog calls playing on my mp3 player. I get to talk to patients all day about it whether they like it or not. Its a good visual for the kids and parents to look at.
> 
> I do sometimes see a glazed look over their eyes as if they were thinking 'What the heck is this guy listening to' when the louder Leucomelas or auratus calls are on.


haha i'm glad i'm not the only one with calls on my ipod.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Amphibian addict said:


> haha i'm glad i'm not the only one with calls on my ipod.


I have them as my ringtones too


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Or when someone stumbles across a frog pic on my FB page & then messages me asking "So what's the deal with the frog pics?" ... and my response is usually, "Do you really want to open up that can of worms?" ... bc then I'll go on for as long as they can tolerate it.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Gamble said:


> "Do you really want to open up that can of worms?" ... bc then I'll go on for as long as they can tolerate it.


You should say jar of flies...


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

My parents think I'm nuts cause I can sit there staring at my frogs all day x)


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I do it all the time lol. My girlfriend tells me I'm going to make her hate them. Its an addiction that has no cure.I will sit all day in front of my rack only to go get another tank and plan another build lol. Its really no fun if you lose the spark.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

@ Amphibian Addict you can stop by any time you want to check out my frogs if it helps at all man.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

GP dynamite said:


> Damn I'm glad I'm not the only one. It's gotten to the point where I start to say something and someone always says" is this about the frogs"
> 
> For the record, my wife accepts it. She just calls us frog geeks and I'm ok with that.


I'm so freakin lucky. Not only did I find a girl that accepts it, she shares my passion for dart frogs. Yesterday she cleaned out 34 old, nasty, smelly, culture cups for re-use. That's a horrible job but she did it without a single complaint. 

As much as I like showing off my frogs to other froggers, it's really fun to show them off to non-froggers. I had my neighbors over the other night and they had never seen a dart frog before. They were taking cell phone pics through the glass lol. 
I think non-froggers hear the passion in our voice when we talk about our frogs. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'm so freakin lucky. Not only did I find a girl that accepts it, she shares my passion for dart frogs. Yesterday she cleaned out 34 old, nasty, smelly, culture cups for re-use. That's a horrible job but she did it without a single complaint.
> 
> As much as I like showing off my frogs to other froggers, it's really fun to show them off to non-froggers. I had my neighbors over the other night and they had never seen a dart frog before. They were taking cell phone pics through the glass lol.
> I think non-froggers hear the passion in our voice when we talk about our frogs.
> ...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Amphibian addict said:


> Rusty_Shackleford said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so freakin lucky. Not only did I find a girl that accepts it, she shares my passion for dart frogs. Yesterday she cleaned out 34 old, nasty, smelly, culture cups for re-use. That's a horrible job but she did it without a single complaint.
> ...


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

How many here have a significant other that shares in this passion? 

I'm very fortunate to have Marta on so many levels, but one of them being that she not only enjoys the frogs as much as I do, but she also enjoys the work that goes with them as much as I do. We spend a lot of great quality time together doing frog stuff, which is pretty cool stuff!

Now if I could only spend more time doing laundry or dishes, Marta would hold me in higher regards! 

Brad


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

My wife is very much involved. Right now we're hammering out a whack of tanks together. She's revamped a few tanks over the last couple of days too, while I was doing the regular frog chores.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Love my frogs, once I told my sister I just wanted to be alone with my frogs (stressful day) oh boy I have never heard the end of it. Past few guys I have dated freaked out over the frogs, one even went so far as to say in his house there will never be frogs.....ya that night ended quickly lol.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Rain I know how that goes lol. First daye question: do you like frogs lol. so glad to know there's more ppl like me....yay!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Dendrobati said:


> How many here have a significant other that shares in this passion?
> 
> I'm very fortunate to have Marta on so many levels, but one of them being that she not only enjoys the frogs as much as I do, but she also enjoys the work that goes with them as much as I do. We spend a lot of great quality time together doing frog stuff, which is pretty cool stuff!
> 
> ...


My girlfriend now loves the frogs. Shes never owned one and has taken the tallest tank of mine as her own. Who could ask for more....

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Dendrobati said:


> How many here have a significant other that shares in this passion?
> 
> I'm very fortunate to have Marta on so many levels, but one of them being that she not only enjoys the frogs as much as I do, but she also enjoys the work that goes with them as much as I do. We spend a lot of great quality time together doing frog stuff, which is pretty cool stuff!
> 
> ...


Look at you trying to be funny  

For the record, he does do dishes and laundry as much as I do

Now, regarding the frogs... ah... that is a whole different story when he goes in the frog room and asks me what frogs or how many are in a certain tank

Or when he feeds empty tanks That is funny too!

We do a lot of work together with the frogs, and it is great, but he looses track of what we have very easily

Marta


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

My husband absolutely loves them. 

He'll sit and talk frogs with me and frequently goes to check on them to see if we have new frogs, tads ready to come out, or just to see how they're doing. He's also shelled out quite a bit of money along the way and put many miles on the car so that we could obtain some new frogs. Our last road trip was 6 hours! But it was definitely worth it!

Nothing beats a spouse/significant other who loves the frogs too...even if I'm still stuck with all the work!


----------



## amazonangel (May 6, 2011)

I never get sick of talking about and answering questions about them. I have even sparked an interested for many of my friend to get into the hobby


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

my partner thinks im crazy but very supportive. its what makes me happy... now thats how you keep a guy


----------



## lhu659982 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah every time I buy a new frog/group of frogs I tell my fiancee that this is last one I wanted from my list. She has gotten to understand that with frogs the list doesn't stop growing. But ultimately she is okay with it. 

Thank God to, if she wasn't... well it would be tough going. 

They should make a tv show called "it's either me or the frogs"


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

Haha, I wonder if theres ever been a frog intervention for someone.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some of my coworkers just found out of my passion for frogs (guess the varadero mouse pad and various dart frog desktop backgrounds did not give it away)  It was nice to talk to them about my frogs, show them photos, and they seemed in the dark about the declining frog populations, so I talked about conservation efforts for a bit. They seemed very interested!

My wife is not the most hands on with my frogs, but if I go out of town for work...she feeds and mists the vivariums and is very supportive. Her family also ask me "How are the frogs?" when I see them and my wifes sisters kids LOVE to come over and see the frogs and watch them eat.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes We are all nerds when it comes to our frogs. But take great pride in what we each as an individual accomplish in this hobby. 👍🐸


----------



## lhu659982 (Aug 31, 2012)

A few froggers and myself met at my house this week to discuss some things we have been pretty fired up about. My mom pops her head inside the frog room and says, "so guys how the ribbet rant going" I said really mom? She then proceeded to say, "you have to admit, that was Toadally awesome!" 

So I guess other than the heightened electric bills she has finally grown to enjoy my hobby. I feel as though she is making fun of me but hey now I have some new great things to say. 

I also thought that Ribbet Rant would be a good name for a venting thread here of DB


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi my name is Crystal, it has been one day since my last frog purchase.....


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I fell off the wagon


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

lhu659982 said:


> A few froggers and myself met at my house this week to discuss some things we have been pretty fired up about. My mom pops her head inside the frog room and says, "so guys how the ribbet rant going" I said really mom? She then proceeded to say, "you have to admit, that was Toadally awesome!"
> 
> So I guess other than the heightened electric bills she has finally grown to enjoy my hobby. I feel as though she is making fun of me but hey now I have some new great things to say.
> 
> I also thought that Ribbet Rant would be a good name for a venting thread here of DB


Congrats on winning mom over, ribbet rant would be a great thread....kudos

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

amazonangel said:


> I never get sick of talking about and answering questions about them. I have even sparked an interested for many of my friend to get into the hobby


Wait...theres more froggers in Co than me, Doug and Luke?


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I love this hobby... I have actually gotten a few local people wanting a viv after seeing my tanks. I can talk frogs and plants all day and sometimes do! My fiancé hates frogs with a passion, but happens to have an acceptance for darts  
She thinks they are beautiful, but wouldn't touch one if her life depended on it lol. She is very supportive of me and my hobbies. We have a house full of my hobbies . We have a frog room, a bearded dragon room, and random fish tanks through out the house. So I guess I'm lucky that she is cool with it all. She has taken many a long trips with me to acquire new additions to the collection.


----------

